# Wo und wie kauft ihr eure Computerartikel?



## ubuntu1967 (8. August 2020)

Wo und wie kauft ihr eure Computerartikel?
1. Bezahlt ihr per Echtzeitüberweisung?


----------



## HisN (8. August 2020)

Online oder um die Ecke bei Caseking.
Mit Karte oder Paypal.


----------



## NatokWa (8. August 2020)

Ebay und Amazon.
Paypal und Kreditkarte .


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Den Großteil meiner Hardware kaufe ich im PC Geschäft. Bzw ich lasse meine PCs dort auch zusammenbauen.
Bin da seit 20 Jahren Kunde. Bezahle da bar.

Kleinere Sachen wie USB-Sticks, externe HDDs, Peripherie etc bei Amazon. Per Bankeinzug.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. August 2020)

Online, früher viel per Nachname, heute alles mit Paypal.


----------



## Johnny05 (8. August 2020)

Bei Mindfactory ( seit über 15 Jahren Kunde ) oder wenn es eilig ist beim Händler meines Vertrauens hier vor Ort .

Paypal , Karte oder auch bar.

Johnny05


----------



## chris731 (8. August 2020)

Bei Mindfactory, Alternate und Caseking. 
Per Sofortüberweisung.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (8. August 2020)

Ja zu mir. Früher habe ich in einem PC Geschäft Computerartikel gekauft, mittlerweile kaufe ich bei Mindfactory.
Bezahlen tue ich mit Echtzeitüberweisung der Sparkasse.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2020)

Normalerweise in dem Onlineshop, der das Teil am günstigsten anbietet und eine ausreichende Größe/Renommee hat, ich versuche dabei Mindfactory (aus persönlichen Gründen) zu meiden.
Es gibt auch noch andere Wege wie ich an Hardware komme (Einzelhandel, über Kollegen, PCGH,...) aber der größte Teil wird ganz normal über beispielsweise Caseking oder amazon gekauft.

Die Überweisungsart spielt heute keine Rolle mehr - ne "Echtzeitüberweisung" war früher vielleicht mal sinnvoll, heutzutage dauer eine normale Überweisung auch nicht mehr länger - ob das Geld jetzt in 5 Sekunden oder 5 Minuten da ist ist echt egal (amazon hat sowieso ne Einzugsermächtigung von mir als einziger Onlineladen).


----------



## Mydgard (8. August 2020)

Mindfactory, Notebooksbilliger oder wenn es eilig ist auch mal bei einem der Händler vor Ort, z.B. k&m electronic (oder so ähnlich) oder BWZ. Vor bezahle ich Bar/EC, Online häufig Vorkasse oder auch mal Paypal. Sofern doch mal was von Amazon dann Bankeinzug.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. August 2020)

Ich kaufe fast alles bei meinem Online-Händler wo ich seit 15 Jahren einkaufe (Brack.ch). Ist nicht immer der günstigste, aber wenn mal was sein sollte schickt er sofort Ersatzeile und ich kann später dann das defekte zurück senden. Dazu kann ich dort bequem per Rechnung zahlen, hab am Telefon kompetente Beratung etc. 
Genau so wie es sein soll. Firmen wie Amazon boykottiere ich aus Prinzip, lokale Firmen haben bei mir definitiv Vorrang. Auf den Preis achte ich eher weniger, wirklich viel kann man mit Geiz eh nicht sparen und wer schon mal am 22.12. sich die neue CPU geschrottet hat der weiss es zu schätzen wenn am 23. die nächste schon im Briefkasten liegt...


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ist nicht immer der günstigste, aber wenn mal was sein sollte schickt er sofort Ersatzeile und ich kann später dann das defekte zurück senden. Dazu kann ich dort bequem per Rechnung zahlen, hab am Telefon kompetente Beratung etc.


Im örtlichen PC Geschäft muß ich gar nicht warten da kriege ich sofort Ersatzteile/Geräte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2020)

Bei den üblichen Versandhändlern. Mindfactory, Alternate, Käseking, nbb, equippr, computeruniverse, cyberport...
Bezahlung ausschließlich über paypal, sofern angeboten.

Läden vor Ort... abgesehen davon, dass es kaum welche gibt... was soll ich dort? Sofern man nicht extremes Glück hat und dort "aus Versehen" doch mal ein tatsächlicher Experte arbeitet, kann mich da niemand besser beraten als das Infos, Tutorials, Reviews und Communities im Netz können. Retouren etc. wickeln lokale Händler auch nicht schneller ab als Versandhändler. Bei normalen Arbeitszeiten ist Paketlieferung oft auch sehr viel praktischer als der Besuch bei irgendeiner Computer-Schrumsel-Bude mit obskuren Öffnungszeiten. Dazu die üblichen Probleme der (zwangsläufig) höheren Preise und geringeren Auswahl. Nur für Kleinkram, wenn mal ein Kabel oder Wärmeleitpaste o.Ä. fehlt, gehe ich hier zu K&M, insbesondere ersteres sind dort so viel günstiger als die Fantasiepreise bei MediaBlöd/Saturn.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Läden vor Ort... abgesehen davon, dass es kaum welche gibt... was soll ich dort? Sofern man nicht extremes Glück hat und dort "aus Versehen" doch mal ein tatsächlicher Experte arbeitet, kann mich da niemand besser beraten als das Infos, Tutorials, Reviews und Communities im Netz können.


Wegen der Beratung gehe ich auch nicht ins PC Geschäft. Ich stelle mir schon seit Jahren meine Rechner selber zusammen.



> Retouren etc. wickeln lokale Händler auch nicht schneller ab als Versandhändler.


Das stimmt. Aber man kriegt sofort Ersatzhardware. Wenn man nicht gerade zu Hause zig Rechner und Ersatzteile stehen hat (was bei mir schon alleine aus Platzgründen nicht geht) ist das ganz praktisch.



> Dazu die üblichen Probleme der (zwangsläufig) höheren Preise und geringeren Auswahl.


Geringere Auswahl kann ich nicht bestätigen. Muss dann eben bestellt werden. Ich habe bisher all das bekommen was ich haben wollte.

Höhere Preise ist klar. Irgendwo von wollen die ja auch leben. Außerdem kaufen kleinere PC-Geschäfte in ganz anderen Stückzahlen ein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Läden vor Ort... abgesehen davon, dass es kaum welche gibt... was soll ich dort? Sofern man nicht extremes Glück hat und dort "aus Versehen" doch mal ein tatsächlicher Experte arbeitet, kann mich da niemand besser beraten als das Infos, Tutorials, Reviews und Communities im Netz können. Retouren etc. wickeln lokale Händler auch nicht schneller ab als Versandhändler.



Sagen wir mal so - ich habe in einem kleinen Laden vor Ort gefühlte 2 Tage nach Release einen 3900X boxed aus dem regal gegriffen und gekauft während der allergrößte Teil der Interessenten weitere 6-8 Wochen wartete bis das Ding wieder bei MF, CK und Alternate lieferbar war. 

Das ist aber natürlich die Ausnahme - und wegen Beratung brauchste da als Nerd sowieso nicht hingehen es sei denn du willst dir nen Cringe geben was da oft fürn Schmarrn erzählt wird.


----------



## pedi (8. August 2020)

normalerweise bei amazon, per bankabbuchung.
beim örtlichen pcladen braucht meist nicht zu fragen, muss eh`alles bestellen, das kann ich selber auch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> Das stimmt. Aber man kriegt sofort Ersatzhardware. Wenn man nicht gerade zu Hause zig Rechner und Ersatzteile stehen hat (was bei mir schon alleine aus Platzgründen nicht geht) ist das ganz praktisch.



Joa, aber das wäre für mich dann halt ein Notnagel, sollte mal was kritisches ausfallen. Aber dazu kommt dann auch wieder das Öffnungszeitenproblem. Ich für meinen Teil schaffe es zumindest unter der Woche in der Regel nicht zu einem entsprechenden Laden. Und wenn ich dann bis zum Wochenende warten muss, um da hin zu fahren, dann kann ich mir auch gleich was liefern lassen. Das ist natürlich meinerseits KEIN Plädoyer für längere Öffnungszeiten und weitere Arbeitszeitentgrenzung der Beschäftigen, Rod bewahre!




RyzA schrieb:


> [...]Geringere Auswahl kann ich nicht bestätigen. Muss dann eben bestellt werden. Ich habe bisher all das bekommen was ich haben wollte.
> 
> Höhere Preise ist klar. Irgendwo von wollen die ja auch leben. Außerdem kaufen kleinere PC-Geschäfte in ganz anderen Stückzahlen ein.



Sag' ich ja, die höheren Preise sind zwangsläufig. Da mache ich keinem Laden einen Vorwurf für. Aber es trägt nunmal zum Gesamtpaket bei, weswegen für mich lokale Geschäfte im Bereich PC-Hardware nur ein Notnagel sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sag' ich ja, die höheren Preise sind zwangsläufig. Da mache ich keinem Laden einen Vorwurf für. Aber es trägt nunmal zum Gesamtpaket bei, weswegen für mich lokale Geschäfte im Bereich PC-Hardware nur ein Notnagel sind.


Und deswegen sind die auch so gut wie ausgestorben. Also die echten PC-Läden die noch wirkliche gute aktuelle Hardware haben. Das letzte mal als mein Board gestorben war (X99er) hatte ich mal versucht, im Umkreis hier ein Ersatzbrett zu kaufen. Nicht nur, dass es in den paar Läden hier kein HEDT-Board gab was ich noch aufgrund der winzigen Zielgruppe verstehen könnte - es gab GAR KEIN Mainboard einzeln zu kaufen und ich war in 5 oder 6 Läden in zwei Städten.
Es ging schneller, mir online eins zu kaufen was nen Tag später per Post kommt als 200km zu fahren um nen Laden zu finden der sowas im Regal hat. 

Vor 15 Jahren konnte ich in 10km Umkreis 3 PC-Läden aufsuchen die alle gängigere Hardware vorrätig zum Mitnehmen hatten. Aktuelle Boards, CPUs, RAM, GPUs, Speichermedien, Netzteile, alles.
Heute kann ich in 50 km Umkreis kein einziges Mainboard mehr finden, von Auswahl ganz zu schweigen. Das ist das Ergebnis von Mindfactory und Caseking kombiniert mit "ich muss bei nem 400€-Teil noch 5€ sparen"-Mentalität der meisten Kunden.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vor 15 Jahren konnte ich in 10km Umkreis 3 PC-Läden aufsuchen die alle gängigere Hardware vorrätig zum Mitnehmen hatten. Aktuelle Boards, CPUs, RAM, GPUs, Speichermedien, Netzteile, alles.
> Heute kann ich in 50 km Umkreis kein einziges Mainboard mehr finden, von Auswahl ganz zu schweigen. Das ist das Ergebnis von Mindfactory und Caseking kombiniert mit "ich muss bei nem 400€-Teil noch 5€ sparen"-Mentalität der meisten Kunden.


Dann seid ihr aber wirklich schlecht mit guten PC-Geschäften versorgt.
Bei uns in der Kleinstadt kenne ich mindestens 4. Und da kriegt man auch die meisten Hardwarekomponenten sofort. Oder gleichwertige. Wenn es nicht gerade irgendwelche besonderen Extrawünsche sind.

In meinem Stamm PC Laden habe die auch ganz gute Öffnungszeiten. Jeden Tag von 10-19 Uhr. Samstags von 10-16 Uhr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2020)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> 1. Bezahlt ihr per Echtzeitüberweisung?



Niemals, der Händler bekommt damit Einsicht auf Deine gesamten Kontodaten, sämtliche Umsätze, Kontostand, Abbuchungen, Daueraufträge, etc
Niemals!

Ist die Sofortueberweisung sicher?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann seid ihr aber wirklich schlecht mit guten PC-Geschäften versorgt..


Jap. Wir haben in den Städten noch BlödiaMarkt und Saturn sowie Euronics (Saarbrücken/Saarlouis usw.) die alles andere vernichtet haben aber da gibts auch kaum noch Einzelteile, höchstens noch Netzteile und Festplatten und Eingabegeräte. Einzelne Komponenten wie Board, CPU usw. gibts nicht mehr und an GPUs steht da wie gesagt noch die GTX1060 für 400€ im Regal (neben ner "neuen" GTX970, von dem Alter reden wir hier stellenweise).

Für den Einzelhändler wo ich den 3900X gekauf habe musste ich schon mein Bundesland verlassen (und in die Pfalz fahren ist fürn Saarländer traditionell ein herber Schritt )


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jap. Wir haben in den Städten noch BlödiaMarkt und Saturn sowie Euronics (Saarbrücken/Saarlouis usw.) die alles andere vernichtet haben aber da gibts auch kaum noch Einzelteile, höchstens noch Netzteile und Festplatten und Eingabegeräte. Einzelne Komponenten wie Board, CPU usw. gibts nicht mehr und an GPUs steht da wie gesagt noch die GTX1060 für 400€ im Regal (neben ner "neuen" GTX970, von dem Alter reden wir hier stellenweise).


Saturn und Expert haben wir auch noch. Aber da kaufen wir kaum was.  Vielleicht mal einen Fernseher oder Haushaltsgerät.




> Für den Einzelhändler wo ich den 3900X gekauf habe musste ich schon mein Bundesland verlassen (und in die Pfalz fahren ist fürn Saarländer traditionell ein herber Schritt )


Das ist echt krass!


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2020)

Die letzte neue Graka war glaub ich eine 6600GT.
Da ich immer eine Wakü möchte aber ansonsten meist etwas Geduld mitbringen kann lohnt sich der Gebrauchtkauf doppelt. Die Kühler fallen quasi sofort im Preis und dazu ist er auch noch vormontiert.

Ansonsten mal hier mal da. Am liebsten per PayPal bezahlt. Da das Rückholen darüber so gut funktioniert kann man da bei etwas exotischerem Zeug auch Mal in Shops einkaufen zu denen es noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen gibt oder auch größere Beträge bei Kleinanzeigen Verkäufern riskieren.
Nur MF bleibt draussen, mit denen hatte ich schon zu viel Spaß bei RMAs.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. August 2020)

Da ich unweit von Wilhelmshaven wohne ... bei Mindfactory mit Paypal.

Funfact: Die bestellte Ware fährt einmal an Oldenburg vorbei bevor sie bei mir ankommt weil das Packetverteilzentrum in Bremen ist.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. August 2020)

In der Regel im günstigsten Shop (Online) 

PayPal oder Echtzeitüberweisung (VR-Bank)

Wenns schnell gehen soll bestelle ich bei Alternate und hole es nach Feierabend ab, da zahle ich vorher via PayPal oder dann Bar


----------



## ubuntu1967 (8. August 2020)

Ich hoffe es passt hier hin.
Wann macht ihr Echtzeitüberweisung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2020)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es passt hier hin.
> Wann macht ihr Echtzeitüberweisung?



Naja es ist die RuKa 

Um die Frage zu beantworten: Niemals. Es gibt keine einzige Situation die ich mir vorstellen könnte wo es eine entscheidende Rolle spielt dass Geld in wenigen Sekunden gebucht wird, wo es heutzutage bei einer Standard-Onlineüberweisung kaum länger dauert - innerhalb des gleichen Bankenverbandes (etwa innerhalb der Sparkassen) dauert eine normale Überweisung selten länger als eine Minute und auch Bankenübergreifend ists in aller Regel innerhalb einer Stunde passiert nach meiner Erfahrung.

Ich meine es is ja nicht so wie in Hollywoodstreifen wo man beim Endboss im Büro sitzt, auf nem Laptop rumeiert und erst dann wieder lebend raus darf wenn die Summe x nach 10 Sekunden (und einem supergeilen Ladebalken ) als gebucht da steht.


----------



## AlphaMale (8. August 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Da ich unweit von Wilhelmshaven wohne ... bei Mindfactory mit Paypal.
> 
> Funfact: Die bestellte Ware fährt einmal an Oldenburg vorbei bevor sie bei mir ankommt weil das Packetverteilzentrum in Bremen ist.



Hey, noch einer aus meiner Heimat 
Ja, das mit dem Verteilzentrum in HB ist mir auch schon negativ aufgefallen, wenn es aus WHV sich auf dem Weg nach Gö macht.

@ Topic: 

70% bei MF  (in den letzten 12 Jahren rd. 37.400 € Umsatz generiert)
10% beim Käsekönig (in den letzten Jahren (5) ungefähr 12.750 € Umsatz)
Rest Einzelhändler hier vor Ort. (Umsatz weiß ich nicht genau mehr)

Zahlung per Überweisung bzw. Paypal. Ab und an mal Nachnahme. Meistens lasse ich es mir an meine Paketstation schicken..ist nur über die Strasse


----------



## HisN (8. August 2020)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Wann macht ihr Echtzeitüberweisung?





ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> 1. Bezahlt ihr per Echtzeitüberweisung?





ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Bezahlen tue ich mit Echtzeitüberweisung der Sparkasse.




Nie, Du reitest aber darauf rum. Warum? Warum machst Du Echtzeitüberweisung? Warum fragst Du danach?


----------



## keinnick (8. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Niemals, der Händler bekommt damit Einsicht auf Deine gesamten Kontodaten, sämtliche Umsätze, Kontostand, Abbuchungen, Daueraufträge, etc
> Niemals!


Ich zahle sehr oft per Giropay (das ist eine "Echtzeitüberweisung" und gängige Zahlungsart) und hätte zu Deiner Behauptung gerne mal eine Quelle.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2020)

Was ich mich gerade frage, ist es jetzt eine Sofortüberweisung per externem Anbieter, oder reden wir hier von einer Echtzeitüberweisung beim eigenen Onlinebanking?


----------



## ich111 (8. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich zahle sehr oft per Giropay (das ist eine "Echtzeitüberweisung" und gängige Zahlungsart) und hätte zu Deiner Behauptung gerne mal eine Quelle.


Giropay ist ja die Version der Sofortzahlung, bei der man die Zugangsdaten nicht an dritte weiterleitet.
Sofortüberweisung (Klarna) erhält ja vollen Zugang zum Konto folglich ist es für den Kunden nicht möglich zu erfahren was denn alles abgegriffen wird.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> @ Topic:
> 
> 70% bei MF  (in den letzten 12 Jahren rd. 37.400 € Umsatz generiert)
> 10% beim Käsekönig (in den letzten Jahren (5) ungefähr 12.750 € Umsatz)
> Rest Einzelhändler hier vor Ort. (Umsatz weiß ich nicht genau mehr)


Alles für den Privatgebrauch?


----------



## AlphaMale (9. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alles für den Privatgebrauch?



Nee...baue seit ca. 10 Jahren für Vereine, Arztpraxen, Kleinunternehmer (Handwerksbetriebe..etc.) Privatleute, Gamer, Freunde und Bekannte PC Systeme.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. August 2020)

Früher hauptsächlich bei Hardwareversand und selten bei Atelco. Nun bei Alternate, mediamarkt, notebooksbilliger und amazon.


----------



## FlexonBannsten (9. August 2020)

Da wos am billigsten ist, mit Tendenz zu Mindfactory Wenn's mehrere Sachen sind.


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2020)

Früher habe ich fast alles vor Ort gekauft, aber seit 2010 bin ich aus bestimmten Gründen nicht mehr so mobil wo ich einfach mal schnell irgendwo hin fahren kann. Daher kaufe ich nur noch Online.

Zudem bekommt man Online meist alles besser ohne groß suchen zu müssen ob ein Händler was bestimmtes führt. Daher sind meine Shops wo ich meist kaufe: Otto-Versand, Alternate, Caseking, Aquatuning, Aquacomputer, Watercool, Jabob.de und sehr viel Kleinzeug über Amazon.

Amazon ist meine erste Anlaufstelle da ich mit meiner Prime Mitgliedschaft keine Versandkosten zahlen brauche und Bestellungen sehr oft sogar bereits am nächsten Tag geliefert werden. Andere Händler lohnen sich daher nicht immer, da ich noch die Versandkosten mit dazu rechnen muss und dann bekomme ich oft über Amazon den besseren Preis. Daher vergleiche ich immer den Endpreis inkl. Versandkosten und entscheide mich dann wo ich kaufen werde.

Kleinigkeiten die zwischen 5-15 Euro kosten lohnen sich daher bei mir über Amazon, da solche Kleinigkeiten mit Versandkosten bei anderen Händler sich erst lohnen wenn auch noch mehr mit bestellt werden muss. Zum Beispiel Flickzeug für den Fahrradschlauch habe ich gestern schnell über Amazon bestellt und die Bestellung wird morgen auch ankommen. Bei einem Preis von ca. 6 Euro lohnt es sich über andere Händler nicht weil sonst noch Versandkosten dazu kommen würden.

Mit dem Otto-Versand werde ich aber in Zukunft nichts mehr kaufen oder eher meiden. Denn der Service ist zwar sehr gut und manche Bestellungen gehen auch Zeitnah raus, aber bei uns habe ich ständig Probleme mit Hermes und das mache ich mit dem Versandhandel nicht mehr mit.

Ebay meide ich weitgehend, weil Händler hier sich manchmal viel Zeit lassen und einfach manuell auf versendet umstellen. Was die schnelle Lieferung angeht ist Amazon zuverlässiger. Natürlich gibt es auch auf Ebay Händler die schnell liefern, aber bei unbekannte Händler ist dieses im Voraus nicht vorherzusehen. Besonders Warensendungen klappen mit Amazon trotzdem sehr schnell.

Für Zahlungen nutze ich überwiegend PayPal oder eine Klarna Karte, da ich mit Klarna auch auf 14 Tage Rechnung kaufen kann. Auf Amazon nutze ich die Abbuchung vom Konto und Rückzahlungen bei Rücksendungen gehen mit Amazon auch sehr schnell. Meine bevorzugte Zahlung ist aber immer noch PayPal, da ich gerne mit dem Käuferschutz kaufe.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Amazon ist meine erste Anlaufstelle da ich mit meiner Prime Mitgliedschaft keine Versandkosten zahlen brauche und Bestellungen sehr oft sogar bereits am nächsten Tag geliefert werden. Andere Händler lohnen sich daher nicht immer, da ich noch die Versandkosten mit dazu rechnen muss und dann bekomme ich oft über Amazon den besseren Preis. Daher vergleiche ich immer den Endpreis inkl. Versandkosten und entscheide mich dann wo ich kaufen werde.
> 
> Kleinigkeiten die zwischen 5-15 Euro kosten lohnen sich daher bei mir über Amazon, da solche Kleinigkeiten mit Versandkosten bei anderen Händler sich erst lohnen wenn auch noch mehr mit bestellt werden muss. Zum Beispiel Flickzeug für den Fahrradschlauch habe ich gestern schnell über Amazon bestellt und die Bestellung wird morgen auch ankommen. Bei einem Preis von ca. 6 Euro lohnt es sich über andere Händler nicht weil sonst noch Versandkosten dazu kommen würden.


Meine auch. Aus den selben Gründen.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. August 2020)

Alternate/MF/Caseking/ +Diverse

PayDirekt/Paypal/Bar/Karte


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. August 2020)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Wo und wie kauft ihr eure Computerartikel?


Wo, nun ja das ist verschieden, ich suche immer zuerst bei Geizhals, dort suche ich mir diejenigen heraus die am vertrauenswürdigsten sind, die großen bekannten also, das sind bei mir eine Handvoll Händler, die erkennt man sehr leicht weil sie viele Tausend Bewertungen haben, egal obs da ein wenig teurer ist.


----------



## _Berge_ (11. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Niemals, der Händler bekommt damit Einsicht auf Deine gesamten Kontodaten, sämtliche Umsätze, Kontostand, Abbuchungen, Daueraufträge, etc
> Niemals!
> 
> Ist die Sofortueberweisung sicher?



Die Frage ist aber ob nun die explizite Sofortüberweisung gemeint ist welche als Zahlungsart an einen wüteten Dienstleister weiterleitet oder die Echtzeitüberweisung welche ich bei Überweisungen in meinem Online-Banking anwählen kann.

Bei letztem sehe ich keine bedenken, ist ne normale Überweisung nur mit Priorität


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. August 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Bei letztem sehe ich keine bedenken, ist ne normale Überweisung nur mit Priorität


Das ist wohl war. Da muss man unterscheiden, natürlich.


----------

